# Aquinna Park Raceway / a few more



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

I'll take some better pics this week. These are a month old and i've made changes. mj


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

Your night shots look great!

Cheers!
Tom


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Very, very cool! I love some of the details you've incorporated into the layout like the safety cones shown in the third pic. I've got stuff like that on my list but haven't purchased them yet.

Good work!


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Your ligthings pays a lot, wondeful looking track, I luv it


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Ya done good CL... real good. :thumbsup: nd


----------

